# Drip Filter Removed - Good/Bad Idea?



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

So i noticed what looked like a really big leak on my sprinkler system (previously installed) and come to find out after digging, the pipe ended in a 90 degree elbow DOWN with a drip filter installed.

Before removing it and capping it, I verified it was definitely flooding water, but wasn't sure if its really a bad thing to cap it?

Here are pictures from before and after and close up:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like a drain valve. It is used to empty the water from the pipe every time you stop the water pressure. This helps drain the system to avoid freeze damage. Nothing wrong with capping it, except that now you have to blow the water out before winter.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Perfect thanks!

I get the entire system winterized professionally anyways to avoid winter freeze, so this drip filter is pointless then.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

More info here.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/The-Freeze-Drain-Irrigation-s-Best-Kept-Secret-s/7952.htm


----------

